# Gastric Imbrication



## BJTRAISTER (May 13, 2010)

We have a gastric lap band surgeon who is going to do this gastric imbrication (the band failed to promote weight loss).  The catch is that he states he is going to do it laprascopically.  

Any ideas on what CPT to use other than the unlisted 43659?


----------

